# Port Colborne Ontario bottles



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

Thought I’d post some bottles I have from Port Colborne, located in Southern Ontario in the Niagara region.
With a long history and a  multi faceted industrial economy, it is located on Lake Erie near the Welland canal.
It has a long marine heritage.
Looking forward to seeing other bottles posted that are from this city...


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

This is a 6.5 oz from Ideal Soda Water Mfg. Co.
likely a 30-40s bottle from this beehive style.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

Here’s a 6.5 oz embossed and an 11oz beehive style  acl from Crown Soda Water Mfg. Co.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

And a couple from Cronmiller Bev Co. 
A 6.5 oz embossed Ginger Ale. On the bottom RD of 1931 Dominion Glass Company Limited embossed words.
A 10 oz acl with a nice shipping port graphic.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow, you have such nice bottles. That's a great spot to photograph them.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow, you have such nice bottles. That's a great spot to photograph them.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks! I struggle with lighting every time. lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Thanks! I struggle with lighting every time. lol


They look great in the pictures. I kind of do the same thing. Same off to the right window thing but in my hand. Great minds right.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RCO (Feb 24, 2021)

I looked thru my pictures and found one for Crown similar to yours but in a dominion glass acl bottle , never seen one in person but would of been on ebay a couple years ago


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2021)

I love the graphics on those Port Colborne ACLs, I've always wanted to get one but haven't come across one in person yet.  
Interesting to see that 3-digit phone number on the Crown bottle as well, only ACL soda I can think of with a phone number on the front.


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2021)

Port Colborne is not an area that I've ever been to inperson ( although I have been to Niagara falls before ) and not an area that I've specifically looked for bottles from 

around 2015 when I was last in Niagara area I went to an antique mall in Niagara on the lake and found this bottle . not sure if I've posted it before or not ?

its for ' Chambers Beverages " port colborne , listed in book as F.S. Chambers 1929-1935 

but also has " Crown Soda Water MFG Co " embossed on bottle and " property of F.S Chambers Phone 399 , Port Colborne "


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 25, 2021)

RCO said:


> Port Colborne is not an area that I've ever been to inperson ( although I have been to Niagara falls before ) and not an area that I've specifically looked for bottles from
> 
> around 2015 when I was last in Niagara area I went to an antique mall in Niagara on the lake and found this bottle . not sure if I've posted it before or not ?
> 
> ...


Interesting. They dropped the Chambers Beverages name at some point. But with phone number staying the same must have continued on as same company.
Is it unusual to have the phone number embossed on the bottle? Haven’t seen that before...


----------



## RCO (Feb 25, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Interesting. They dropped the Chambers Beverages name at some point. But with phone number staying the same must have continued on as same company.
> Is it unusual to have the phone number embossed on the bottle? Haven’t seen that before...



the Chamber's beverages name was used first but agree must of pretty much been the same bottler , maybe Crown just a more popular name 

not really a lot of soda bottles with phone #'s but is others , pretty sure there is one for nearby welland for Ontario soda water


----------

